# lithy stamen = happy couple



## motcon (Sep 23, 2003)

i posted a work print of this about a month ago. here are two final versions:










f100
panf
pmk pyro dev
agfa mcp paper
lith developed
bleached then redeved in lith
toned in selenium










f100
panf
pmk pyro dev
agfa mcp paper
split deved in ultra black and selectol soft
bleached then redeved in lith

&lt;edit> i need to keep saying this, but if your monitor is not calibrated, you are missing just about everything here. i draw fine lines between zones that are missed due to neglected monitor settings.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 23, 2003)

Both are beautiful but I really love the second one.


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2003)

They both have beauty, but I think the first one wins my heart.   wowie zowie, it is lovely!!!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 24, 2003)

Beautiful.  The first is my favorite.  

All these alternative processes has my mind spinning.  I can't wait to get my darkroom together to start learning.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 24, 2003)

I think I like the first one better, but they are both really nice.  I wish I could see them in person.

I just went back and looked again; now I like the second one more.


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 25, 2003)

wow,
this is amazing. both pics are amazing but the first one does it for me- both are great though.  Wow, I would love to eventually learn how to do something like that. 

I started with a digicam and photoshop, so seeing this amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------

